# Gurbani Kirtan #34 - Guru Jaisa Nahin Ko Dev



## kaur-1 (Nov 9, 2006)

*Gurbani Kirtan Mp3 Player - Shabad #34 - Guru Jaisa Nahin Ko Dev*
Sri Guru Granth Sahib Jee Ang 1142

 Bhaira-o *Guru Arjan Dev *
 BYrau mhlw 5 ]
 bhairo mehalaa 5 ||
 Bhairao, Fifth Mehl:

 siqguru myrw bymuhqwju ]
* sathigur maeraa baemuhathaaj ||*
 My True Guru is totally independent.

 siqgur myry scw swju ]
* sathigur maerae sachaa saaj ||*
 My True Guru is adorned with Truth.

 siqguru myrw sBs kw dwqw ]
* sathigur maeraa sabhas kaa dhaathaa ||*
 My True Guru is the Giver of all.

 siqguru myrw purKu ibDwqw ]1]
* sathigur maeraa purakh bidhhaathaa ||1||*
 My True Guru is the Primal Creator Lord, the Architect of Destiny. ||1||

 gur jYsw nwhI ko dyv ]
* gur jaisaa naahee ko dhaev ||*
 There is no deity equal to the Guru.

 ijsu msqik Bwgu su lwgw syv ]1] rhwau ]
* jis masathak bhaag s laagaa saev ||1|| rehaao ||*
 Whoever has good destiny inscribed on his forehead, applies himself to seva - selfless service. ||1||Pause||

 siqguru myrw srb pRiqpwlY ]
* sathigur maeraa sarab prathipaalai ||*
 My True Guru is the Sustainer and Cherisher of all.

 siqguru myrw mwir jIvwlY ]
* sathigur maeraa maar jeevaalai ||*
 My True Guru kills and revives.

 siqgur myry kI vifAweI ] pRgtu BeI hY sBnI QweI ]2]
* sathigur maerae kee vaddiaaee || pragatt bhee hai sabhanee thhaaee ||2||*
 The glorious greatness of my True Guru has become manifest everywhere. ||2||

 siqguru myrw qwxu inqwxu ]
* sathigur maeraa thaan nithaan ||*
 My True Guru is the power of the powerless.

 siqguru myrw Gir dIbwxu ]
* sathigur maeraa ghar dheebaan ||*
 My True Guru is my home and court.

 siqgur kY hau sd bil jwieAw ]
* sathigur kai ho sadh bal jaaeiaa ||*
 I am forever a sacrifice to the True Guru.

 pRgtu mwrgu ijin kir idKlwieAw ]3]
* pragatt maarag jin kar dhikhalaaeiaa ||3||*
 He has shown me the path. ||3||

 ijin guru syivAw iqsu Bau n ibAwpY ]
* jin gur saeviaa this bho n biaapai ||*
 One who serves the Guru is not afflicted with fear.

 ijin guru syivAw iqsu duKu n sMqwpY ]
* jin gur saeviaa this dhukh n santhaapai ||*
 One who serves the Guru does not suffer in pain.

 nwnk soDy isMimRiq byd ]
* naanak sodhhae sinmrith baedh ||*
 Nanak has studied the Simritees and the Vedas.

 pwrbRhm gur nwhI Byd ]4]11]24]
* paarabreham gur naahee bhaedh ||4||11||24||*
 There is no difference between the Supreme Lord God and the Guru. ||4||11||24||​

----------------------------------------
 ----------------------------------------

----------------------------------------
 ----------------------------------------


----------



## AmbarDhara (Jan 14, 2008)

Kaur Ji this one is beautiful.


----------

